# What style is this?



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

redstone said:


> Eclectic is the general term for 'mixed', normally refering to styles or cultures.


in that case it should be appropriate for quite a number of buildings in SIngapore, especially the shophouses that mix different styles together


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

What a hodgepodge, but interesting. Definitely Chinese styled roof lines, but the interior arches and shapes are Middle Eastern - Arabic. Gaudi could have done this one.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I find the 'buttress' at the columns very very odd. 
Any theories?


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

The buttresses are indeed strange. They were generally used on stone or heavy walls for support, particularly if there was movement on soft ground. However here they appear to be purely decorative rather than supportive. What is also a bit bizarre is the long balcony on the upper floor – most unusual, can’t recall every seeing that sort of feature.


----------

